

Killer screenshot at NIPS'14: get your own 1TB ram server - cast42
http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2014/12/nips-2014.html

======
valarauca1
~1TB ram servers have been at market for about 18mon-2 years now. Just nobody
is buying them because of their extreme price. Most companies especially
smaller machine learning start ups can't exactly justify ~$30k-$50k+ in a
single server when doing something off in the cloud is way cheaper
(generally).

Either way you can swap to SSD's for 4 orders of magnitude cheaper.

:.:.:

Only a few large multi-nations have jumped on them, and mostly they just stick
20-30VM's on them to crunch data internally.

